# Alan Belkin’s YouTube Channel: Brilliant Resource for Composers



## Zedcars (Sep 15, 2019)

I’ve just been devouring Alan Belkin’s fantastic videos on compositional analysis and modern harmony.









Alan Belkin


Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.




www.youtube.com





His latest video is all about different degrees of dissonance and how registral separation of dissonant intervals as well as timbral differences affect the severity of musical tension:


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! This is a goldmine!
Glad we go into winter times with lots of rainy days and youtube bingewatching


----------



## AllanH (Sep 15, 2019)

His channel is a gold mine.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 15, 2019)

His book,https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0300218990/ (Musical Composition: Craft and Art), is also good


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 15, 2019)

Lots of free books available here as well:
Alan Belkin Books


----------



## frontline (Sep 15, 2019)

Another vote for the Musical Composition book; I’m currently half-way through, so interesting to see this thread.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 15, 2019)

Alan Belkin is brillant.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm just starting to read Musical Composition and I've already learned a lot. A brilliant man's brilliant work. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 16, 2019)

Is the Musical Composition book a good starting point or better for more advanced study?


----------



## Begfred (Sep 16, 2019)

I've had the chance to have Alan as my conterpoint and harmony teacher at university 18 years ago. The best teacher I've ever had! And it serves me everyday.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 16, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Is the Musical Composition book a good starting point or better for more advanced study?


You can preview the first 58 pages on google books:









Musical Composition, Craft and Art - Google Play


<strong>An invaluable introduction to the art and craft of musical composition from a distinguished teacher and composer</strong></p><p>This essential introduction to the art and craft of musical composition is designed to familiarize beginning composers with principles and techniques applicable...




play.google.com





It's mostly about musical structures and forms as I see, but I've just started reading. Seems very good and useful!


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 16, 2019)

tadam said:


> You can preview the first 58 pages on google books:
> 
> 
> It's mostly about musical structures and forms as I see, but I just starting read. Seems very good and useful!



Thank you, that's super helpful!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 16, 2019)

I had Alan Belkin as a teacher for a class in University, and it amazed me how he could read a full orchestral score on the piano with such ease.


----------

